
Where do start to learn Cyber Security? - jypepin
Hi HN!<p>I&#x27;m a web engineer working mostly with Rails&#x2F;Phoenix&#x2F;Node and React. I want to learn more about security to be able to 1. build more secure applications, and 2. help client secure their existing apps.<p>What are good resources for this?
======
nickbee
The Web Application Hacker's Handbook:
[http://ftp.icm.edu.pl/packages/Hacked%20Team/FileServer/File...](http://ftp.icm.edu.pl/packages/Hacked%20Team/FileServer/FileServer/OLD%20Fileserver/books/SICUREZZA/Wiley%20-%20The%20Web%20Application%20Hackers%20Handbook=%20Discovering%20and%20Exploiting%20Security%20Flaws%20-%202008.pdf)

Matasano used to mail it to all their potential candidates and told them to
read chapters N throgh M.

Unfortunately I've forgotten the values of N and M, so just read the whole
thing. It's worth the time.

------
eliot010
1\. become a sys admin (DNS, DHCP, TCP/IP, Python, Linux etc) 2\. download
Kali 3\. play. break. experiment. 4\. visit the Null Byte website 5\. apply
intuition 6\. ready.

